# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Khám phá hang Pha lê ở Mexico

## hangnt

_Nguồn: Báo ĐBND_

Nằm trên trên dải đất Bắc Trung Mỹ, có diện tích rộng lớn với gần 2 triệu km2, là nơi sinh sống của hơn 100 triệu dân với đủ các màu da và nhiều sắc tộc khác nhau, đất nước Mexico xinh đẹp được biết đến với những một địa danh du lịch hấp dẫn du khách đến từ mọi miền thế giới như Carribean, Los Cabos... và cả hang pha lê Naica lớn nhất thế giới.


Hang Pha lê được các thợ mỏ bạc và chì ở Naica, Đông Nam thành phố Chihuahua phát hiện ra năm 2000 khi đang khai thác tại mỏ quặng gần đó, mở ra một thế giới pha lê độc đáo. Trong hang chứa hơn 170 cột tinh thể khoáng chất selenit, là kết tinh thạch cao (CaSO4 - Canxi Sunphát), chất tương tự như vật liệu được sử dụng trong xây dựng tường khô ngày nay. Các cột pha lê có các bề mặt nhẵn nhụi, phát ánh sáng dạ quang lấp lánh, nhô ra từ các vách đá và đáy hang nằm ngổn ngang trong hang với nhiều các kích thước khác nhau, trong đó có cột rất to cao tới 11m, nặng đến 55 tấn, tạo ra một địa hình hiểm trở làm tăng tính mạo hiểm trong khi khám phá địa điểm kỳ thú này.

Tuy nhiên, với địa hình hiểm trở của hang pha lê, tiền ẩn nguy cơ rơi vào hố sâu, hoặc bị đâm vào một tinh thể sắc nét chưa phải là thách thức lớn nhất cho những ai ưa mạo hiểm và khám phá thiên nhiên kỳ diệu nơi đây. Môi trường không khí trong hang mới là điều khiến bất kỳ ai muốn vào hang phải cân nhắc và chuẩn bị nhất bởi nhiệt độ trong hang là 50 độ C với độ ẩm không khí tới 90%, và nếu không có các thiết bị bảo vệ hỗ trợ đặc biệt thì có thể bị tử vong trong vòng 15 phút.

Hang Pha lê khổng lồ này nằm sâu 300m dưới lòng đất. Các cột tinh thể pha lê được hình thành bởi trước đây khu vực Naica nằm trên một phay (đứt đoạn) cổ xưa và có hốc mắc ma dưới lòng đất, ngay bên dưới hang động. Các mắc ma này làm nóng nước ngầm và làm nước trở nên bão hòa với các khoáng chất, trong đó có một số lượng lớn thạch cao. Nước nóng chứa đầy khoáng chất đã lấp đầy các không gian rỗng của hang động và giữ nguyên như vậy khoảng 500.000 năm. Trong thời gian này, nhiệt độ của nước vẫn rất ổn định ở mức trên 50 độ C. Điều này cho phép các vi tinh thể hình thành và phát triển, tạo nên các cột lớn nhỏ khác nhau. Do điều kiện hoàn hảo bên trong, các khối pha lê đã có thể tiếp tục phát triển cho đến khi các thợ mỏ bạc bơm hết nước ngầm để khám phá sâu hơn. Vì hang động không còn ngập nước, nên các tinh thể đã ngừng phát triển và không khí lạnh từ mỏ làm nhiệt độ hạ thấp xuống một chút mỗi năm.

Với đặc điểm đẹp, lạ và đầy thách thức, hang pha lê ngày càng trở thành địa điểm du lịch hấp đẫn cho những người yêu thích chinh phục mạo hiểm đến với đất nước Mexico, cái nôi của hai nền văn minh Maya và Azteca lớn nhất châu Mỹ này.

----------


## showluo

Chỗ này đúng là thích hợp để xả street  :Big Grin: 
Đẹp thật toàn pha lê là pha lê thôi

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đất nước Mexico xinh đẹp :X
Chỗ này dành cho những người ưa mạo hiểm rồi

----------

